# Longevity Of Crystal Malts?



## mfdes (17/9/07)

How long do crystal malts keep under cool dry storage conditions?

I've had issues with Weyermann crystal wheat that has developed a very noticeable rancid flavour after only 9 months storage in a cannister. However I've kept plain pale malt for over 2 years with no noticeable loss.

Any thoughts?

MFS.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/9/07)

Crushed or uncrushed?


----------



## mfdes (17/9/07)

Uncrushed


----------



## pint of lager (17/9/07)

I read somewhere that specialty malts, especially crystal do not have a good shelf life, max 12 months. Have never heard of the reason why it ages quicker than base malts.

However, many brewers have used specialties older than a year.

Yours may have been subjected to heat for a while, poor storage, moisture etc. It may have already had a few months age on it by the time you purchased it.


----------



## mfdes (17/9/07)

pint of lager said:


> Yours may have been subjected to heat for a while, poor storage, moisture etc. It may have already had a few months age on it by the time you purchased it.



Probably the latter as it's been stored in a dry cupboard, and we don't exactly get heat down here south of Hobart.

Thanks!


----------



## dr K (17/9/07)

I would generally match rancid with oils, flaked maize for example may have a very low "corn oil" content that possibly, given prolonged bad storage become "rancid".
Crystal, and I assume that being Weyermann you are talking Caramel Wheat or Chocolate Wheat should not. I just tasted some very old (say 2 years or maybe older) what I have labeled as Weyerman Choc Wheat and its OK, OK because its lost that wonderfull Cadbury taste it had when yiung and the roast therefore is a little more apparent, but yeah tried ten or more separate berries and no rancidity.
I am at a loss....

K


----------



## mfdes (18/9/07)

I think perhaps wheat, which has a higher protein content, may be more prone to rancidity? 
I've not had this happen with barley crystal malt.

MFS.


----------



## wessmith (18/9/07)

Crystal (caramel or Cara style) malts do suffer from a trend to rancidity over time. We have seen it happen to some of the best names in the business but usually only after a long period of storage. In Mfdes' case there is no guarantee of the particular malt being "fresh" when he bought it - in fact it could be a year or two old! 

There are a couple of contributors to this rancidity - crystal malts have inherently higher levels of moisture as manufactured. Typically around 6% where as a pale base malt would be 3 to 4%. This can lead to mouldy grain in extreme cases as all malts are hydroscopic and will take up moisture over time. There is also a small amount of natural oils present in malt and especially in crystal malt - around 1 to 1.5%. Kilned malts can have several pathways to degradation and without getting into some very boring (for me) organic chem debate, take it that all malts degrade over time and high kilned crystal malts are most affected. Fresh is always best but check the smell and taste before you buy.

Wes


----------

